# Michelle Hunziker soll „Wetten, dass..?“-Chefin werden



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Neue Spekulationen über die Gottschalk-Nachfolge
Michelle Hunziker soll „Wetten, dass..?“-Chefin werden​*
Alle bisherigen Pläne für die *Gottschalk-Nachfolge scheinen nicht aufzugehen.
Deshalb soll Michelle Hunziker in Zukunft die zentrale Rolle spielen – neben wechselnden Gastmoderatoren wie Barbara *Schöneberger, „Bully“ Herbig und auch Thomas Gottschalk.​

Entspannt saß Thomas Gottschalk, 61, am Freitagabend zwischen 9400 Menschen auf dem Münchner Max-Joseph-Platz und plauderte über das Thema Oper. Ein paar Tage zuvor war er aus dem Asien-Urlaub zurückgekehrt.

Weit weg vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Tauziehen um seine Person wollte sich Gottschalk darüber klarwerden, ob er seine Zukunft beim ZDF oder bei der ARD sieht.

Beim ZDF will man sich zur Gottschalk-Nachfolge bei „Wetten, dass..?“ erst nach dessen letzten Show am 3. Dezember äußern. Als Wunschkandidat gilt, das ist erst einmal nichts Neues, Hape Kerkeling, 46.

*
Jetzt allerdings kursiert noch eine völlig neue Moderations-Variante. Sollte Kerkeling, wie befürchtet, eine ZDF-Offerte ablehnen, könnte die Position von Michelle Hunziker, 34, mächtig aufgewertet werden.*

Die Schweizerin bliebe, so der Plan, zwar weiterhin Assistentin, würde aber zur eigentlichen Chefin der Show avancieren. Denn „Wetten, dass . .?“ würde in dieser angedachten Variante künftig von wechselnden Einmal-Moderatoren präsentiert; lediglich die Hunziker bliebe als feste Größe erhalten.

Zu den Moderatoren, die für die Rotation infrage kämen, gehört nach Informationen von BILD am SONNTAG neben den immer wieder genannten Barbara Schöneberger, Jörg Pilawa und Anke Engelke auch Thomas Gottschalk selbst, falls er beim ZDF bleibt, und der Comedian Michael „Bully“ Herbig.

Diese Art von Rotation, sonst eher von Bundesligatrainern bevorzugt, ist auch im Fernseh-Business nicht gänzlich neu: Bereits vor zehn Jahren stellte das ZDF der „Fernsehgarten“-Moderatorin Andrea Kiewel, 46, die mit ihrem zweiten Kind schwanger war, Co-Moderatoren wie Dieter Thomas Heck, Thomas Ohrner und Cherno Jobatay zur Seite.

ZDF-Programmdirektor Thomas Bellut, 56, wollte diese Planspiele gestern nicht eingehend kommentieren. „Das sind reine Spekulationen“, sagte er auf Nachfrage zu BILD am SONNTAG. Ähnlich ausweichend hat das ZDF allerdings bislang auf jede neue Entwicklung in der Diskussion um die Gottschalk-Nachfolge reagiert.


*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## gamma (10 Juli 2011)

Solange Michelle in Grossaufnahmen zu sehen ist....


----------



## Franky70 (10 Juli 2011)

Michelle und Babsi Schöneberger - mmm, erotisches Doppel, finde ich.


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Michelle und Babsi Schöneberger - mmm, erotisches Doppel, finde ich.



Das wäre der Hammer! :thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (15 Juli 2011)

Oh ja Michelle und Babsi... was könnte alles möglich sein


----------



## Franky70 (15 Juli 2011)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Oh ja Michelle und Babsi... was könnte alles möglich sein


Wenn die Zwei das zusammen moderieren, stören die blöden Wetten nur. 
Sie sollten sich ein bisschen gegenseitig anfassen und...

Ach nee, ist ja Familienunterhaltung, sorry, ich habe nur einen Tagtraum!


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2011)

Nichts gegen die Michelle, aber dafür finde ich sie nicht geeignet, auch nicht mit der Schöneberger.


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile ist ja bekannt, dass es der Lanz macht


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Okt. 2012)

Jesses .. ich hatte bei der Überschrift Angst bekommen bis ich das Datum sah..macht das nicht nochmal, mein Herz schafft solche Aufregungen nicht mehr 

Bin froh dass die Hunziker weitesgehend aus meinem Fokus verschwand...den RTL Trash schaue ich nicht und sonst sieht man sie ja nicht mehr


----------



## fanfränk (4 Feb. 2018)

sehr schade,danke


----------



## hirnknall (13 Feb. 2018)

Also ich fände da den Alexander Bommes echt gut. Egal entschieden ist entschieden


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Die soll sich um ihre Familie kümern...


----------

